# Anyone familiar with the surrogacy program of the Crete Fertility Centre Chania



## TammyWynet (Mar 31, 2012)

Dear all, 

After 19 IUI treatments and 2 IVF/ICSI treatments with very good scores in egg cells and embryo's due to my severe immune issues which do not let them be treated, with Prednisolone, Intralipid drip and IVI-G drips I now put the first baby steps in the world of surrogacy. In The Netherlands commercial surrogacy is against the law (without paying it is ok but as I am single and 42 years old I have not been able to find a surrogate who wants to help me) Usually they choose young couples or same sex couples. 

Do to the fact that I am single lot's of countries I cannot use because they will only assist couples, or do not compel with Dutch law which makes it impossible to take the child home when it is born. 

I have found through a Dutch friend the Crete Fertility Centre in Chania which treats lot's of English people and Italians. They have a surrogacy program. 

I am now waiting on them to get back to me as I have sent them my fertility story and asked them the first questions of which the most important one was how much it costs. 

Is there anyone here that has experience with this clinic or surrogacy in Greece or elsewhere in Europe? I have a budget which does not cover the US based clinics as those where my first choice. Due to the fact that everything has been well arranged according to Dutch law. But as I am not rich I do not have 100.000 euro's to go there. So I need to find other clinics that are cheaper but also well organised especially on the law side. 

Thanks so much for your replies and assistance!


----------



## mariafrances (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Tammy - I'm considering Greece for surrogacy as well now. Would you be able to share with me if you went through with this? What was your experience? Would you recommend? Thanks!


----------

